# Snow goggles shooting and retouching PLZ HELP



## francesfan (Jan 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for clicking into my thread!

I am a beginner in product photography and shooting snow goggles product photos. I would appreciate any help/insight. THANK YOU!!

I am wondering 1) what studio setting and 2) photoshop tool I can use to make the first photo (front.png) look more like the second one (cover photo) especially the color of the lens. The camera I am using is Canon 70D. 

Thanks again!
Frances


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2018)

It's not a photo SHOP tool, it a photo SHOOT tool.  It's done by positioning the lighting.

BTW: we have rules against posting images without permission from the owners.


----------



## francesfan (Jan 14, 2018)

480sparky said:


> It's not a photo SHOP tool, it a photo SHOOT tool.  It's done by positioning the lighting.
> 
> BTW: we have rules against posting images without permission from the owners.



Hi,
Thanks for the reply! We are about to launch this product and decide to shoot the product photos by ourselves. I am not a professional photographer. Could you explain the light positioning a little further? We have 2 umbrellas LED lights. 
Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 14, 2018)

I'd suggest the book _Light Science and Magic_ (Fil Hunter,‎ Steven Biver and Paul Fuqua).

Sadly, learning lighting isn't a 15-minute process.  And two umbrellas isn't going to replicate the look you desire.  It was created with either large reflectors or large softboxes.


----------



## KmH (Jan 14, 2018)

The first image is underexposed by at least a stop.

Looks like the 2nd photo is lit by 2 lights, one to the left and 1 about 2 stops less bright to the right and a bit further back from the camera.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 19, 2018)

francesfan said:


> We are about to launch this product and decide to shoot the product photos by ourselves. I am not a professional photographer.



I have to ask...  (this is not a challenge)...  I want to learn.

How did you folks decide to take on the photography yourselves?  Was it a cost-saving decision?  I'm just curious.

Thanks much!
-Pete


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2018)

the white verticals you see in the second image are reflections... control your reflection (also expose correctly)


----------

